# Could a rat with mammary tumours be infertile?



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

My baby girls both have mammary tumours  one of my girls is being put down this morning because one is pushing on her brain   I have a male rat, he is two, I want to put my other girl in with him because she is not happy at all because she knows something is up......would it be safe? or would I be better off just having supervised play sessions? 



ADD: That was the hardest phone call I have ever had to make :'(


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

NO!!!!!!!! She still has her uterus and besides unwanted babies, she can die from complications at this stage in her life. Neuter the boy and wait three weeks until all his "swimmers" are gone. Then they can live happily ever after.
Also forget about supervised "play" sessions since you'll be watching mating in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

okie dokie  a lot of people have been telling me along the same lines, so there will be no more play sessions, well there will be between bars sessions, whilst I am holding one or the other but thats about it


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

the brain tumour is not a mammary tumour which is in the mammary tissue, but a PT (pituitary tumour) instead.

And you got your other answer. How old are the boy and girl?


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

She had mammary tumours as well as one on the side of her face/back of her head, I assumed it was a result of having the other tumours? Both are 2 years old


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Gabrielle B said:


> She had mammary tumours as well as one on the side of her face/back of her head, I assumed it was a result of having the other tumours? Both are 2 years old


mammary tissue is *not* on the back of the neck or side of their face, those were different masses and most likely malignant. Poor bubby, 2 nasty tumours at once.

PT is a tumour on the pituitary gland that ends up pressing on the brain causing all sorts of different neurological symptoms. I have 2 girls affected with it right now.


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

What kind of symptoms does it have? because she seemed aok up until about 24 hrs before I put her down


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

PT;

http://ratguide.com/health/neoplasia/pituitary_tumor.php

It isn't curable, but quite often it can be managable with steroid therapy if caught early and it's not too aggressive


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

The symptoms sound like exactly what she had for the 24 hrs before I put her down.....mostly the lack of coordination and eye petruding....must have been what she had  my poor baby I miss her so much, I am NEVER getting a rat from a pet shop again  not now that I know the consequences


----------

